# PS3 SLIM offical...what a shock



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

*PS3 Slim Pre-Order at Kmart?*

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_018W014436760001P?adCell=W2

What do you think for $300 ?

Info on Kmart site:

PS3, SLIM High-Definition Blu-ray player for the best movie experience. Free PLAYSTATION Network membership. 120GB HDD for downloading games, music, videos, and photos. Includes DUAL SHOCK 3 controller. HDMI output for 1080p resolution.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUBn3_5IbGE


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2009)

finally down to an almost reasonable price


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

Its a little weird because i havent heard anything about a slim model with a 120gb HDD and its coming out on 8/24 ?


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't even think it was possible due to heat problems...


----------



## Triprift (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking to hat unless they have some fancy tech that can prevent overheating.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

CHECK IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUBn3_5IbGE


----------



## Triprift (Aug 18, 2009)

Ill pass i like my sumo model it looks good.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks cool i give it that 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-10311394-235.html


----------



## method526 (Aug 18, 2009)

the price is better than the fat model, but i like my fat model.  looks beefy and powerful!  maybe the slim can use a notebook cooler for aftermarket cooling?


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

wow an 120GB hard drive, for 300 bucks, thats nice, but where does the hard drive go, did they go internal, cause that would completely suck.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

A couple of body pics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JDSkYFJHLg&feature=related

Some info 
1. Looks like the touch eject/power were removed and now use buttons
2. the PLAYSTATION 3 is now PS3 
3. 2 USB Ports on the front 

Everything is internal from what i can tell in the pics so its 120gb HDD forever unless there is a way you can open it and not VOID the warranty 

its not exactly better IMO because they removed almost everything i use on my 60gb Launch PS3 just that it LOOKS cooler then the fat version. 

I guess slim isn't always better LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2009)

hat said:


> I didn't even think it was possible due to heat problems...



The PS3 runs quite cool though. Also they shrunk the CPU to 65nm as well I believe.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> CHECK IT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUBn3_5IbGE




Yup......Those are my homies.......black market FTW........


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

299? Its about time. Ill be buying one.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2009)

The RSX and Cell processors have been shrunk from 90nm to 65nm for some time now, and a 45nm die shrink is planned in the near future. There just isn't as much hoopla about PS3 die shrinks as there are for 360 shrinks- probably because heat is a more significant issue on the 360 than PS3.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope they run cooler i am on my 2nd 60gb PS3 the first one died when it sat idle for 1hr then started a game


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 18, 2009)

I could have sworn I saw something saying that the PS3's are getting a price cut of $100USD.
If that is the case, I'd probably just get one of those instead of the slim version.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Does it play PS2 games?  No? I think I'll just stick with my 60GB 500GB version that plays every PS2 game.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Does it play PS2 games?  No? I think I'll just stick with my 60GB 500GB version that plays every PS2 game.



That's pretty much the only thing that is left to be revealed. My 60gb upped to 120 along with my media server gets anything I need done too


----------



## DaveK (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll buy it when it drops in price drastically. I only want a PS3 for a few games, fuck the Blu-ray player you can get a proper one for less than the PS3 costs anyway.

I'll get it when it gets to €200 or less, you can get a 60GB 360 for as low as €200 now so no point in spending more money on a console I want less. Actually I'd probably get an Elite before I get a PS3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 18, 2009)

I can see a shit-load of these dying due to overheating  (even the current models have started to suffer from the Yellow LED of Death  )


----------



## DaveK (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool it comes with a DualShock 3, that will save me having to waste money but the control is still uncomfortable, it's too bloody small. Is there a 3rd party control shaped like the 360 pad? That pad is perfect for me.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 18, 2009)

If you want a 360 control, buy a 360.:shadedshu  One of the reasons I prefer the Playstation is because of the controller.  To each his/her own, though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2009)

That shape isn't very practical.  But yeah, a slim version was inevitable to cut down the price.  $300 is still high but it is at least competitive.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I'll buy it when it drops in price drastically. I only want a PS3 for a few games, fuck the Blu-ray player you can get a proper one for less than the PS3 costs anyway.
> 
> I'll get it when it gets to €200 or less, you can get a 60GB 360 for as low as €200 now so no point in spending more money on a console I want less. Actually I'd probably get an Elite before I get a PS3.





DaveK said:


> Cool it comes with a DualShock 3, that will save me having to waste money but the control is still uncomfortable, it's too bloody small. Is there a 3rd party control shaped like the 360 pad? That pad is perfect for me.



why start the hate 
dont make it a ps3 vs 360 

here in the usa the ps3 is still cheaper with all the features then an xbox


----------



## DaveK (Aug 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> why start the hate
> dont make it a ps3 vs 360
> 
> here in the usa the ps3 is still cheaper with all the features then an xbox



I wasn't making it a PS3 vs 360 thread, I was simply voicing my opinion about the slim PS3, I think it's too expensive and I don't like the small control. Those are valid points.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://gamescom.gamespot.com/story/6215296/sony-gamescom-press-briefing-live

enjoy


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sony just announced about a min ago at Gamescom it guys is official.

The PS3 slim will be out the first week of September.(September 1

for $299. and starting tomorrow $299 will be the current price for the regular PS3's to.



> Same features and function. 120 gb drive 33 percent smaller, 36 percent lighter


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice i just posted a thread with the link if you guys want to check it out


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know davek, you seem to be a ps3 hater in my opinion, i mean, to anyone reading this thread it would seem like your starting a ps3 vs 360 thread.

and if you can't post without using fuck or shit or whatever then post it then edit your post before you post it so we we can talk like adults, not kids on some stupid forum for crazy fanboys.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya, just heard it at Gamescom.


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

I merged the two "PS3 Slim" threads. There definitely doesn't need to be more than one.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 18, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I don't know davek, you seem to be a ps3 hater in my opinion, i mean, to anyone reading this thread it would seem like your starting a ps3 vs 360 thread.
> 
> and if you can't post without using fuck or shit or whatever then post it then edit your post before you post it so we we can talk like adults, not kids on some stupid forum for crazy fanboys.



So if I post my opinion and it's negative I'm a PS3 hater? All I said was it's too expensive and I don't like the control becuase it is too expensive, it still costs more than the 360 Elite here.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think it was the way you approached the topic, very hostile and basically the 2 cents wasn't needed for the thread in the first place

and about getting a 360 like controller for the ps3, yeah it exist.

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=74984

will ya look at that.


----------



## Kusimeka (Aug 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> So if I post my opinion and it's negative I'm a PS3 hater? All I said was it's too expensive and I don't like the control becuase it is too expensive, it still costs more than the 360 Elite here.



And it gives you a heck of a lot more than the elite aswell.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

uh oh ,,,,,,

and it begins?

hm, 

as much as i said i wasn't going to get a ps3 slim, im looking at the power consumption and might think otherwise, 34 percent less power is great if only they had backwards compatibility for it i'm sure it would fly off the shelves even faster


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hell Im going to buy one for the Blue-ray and Killzone 2.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'd suggest playing MGS4, if you ever liked the MGS series, its a great game.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i think it was the way you approached the topic, very hostile and basically the 2 cents wasn't needed for the thread in the first place



exactly, thats what I was trying to say,

and where I live the Elite actually costs 100 dollars more than a ps3 if it was 300 dollars, for you maybe its cheaper or the same price but for someone in the USA, you pay 100 dollars more.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> So if I post my opinion and it's negative I'm a PS3 hater? All I said was it's too expensive and I don't like the control becuase it is too expensive, it still costs more than the 360 Elite here.



It's the negative attitude, if you don't need a blu-ray player, or you would rather have a 360 Elite, go buy them, don't mention it in the thread. But as far as price being high for the new slim version, it's perfect. Remember this has a 120gb HDD, you won't see it drop to $200 like the 360, with a useless 20gb HDD.



DaveK said:


> that will save me having to waste money...





DaveK said:


> fuck the Blu-ray player you can get a proper one for less than the PS3 costs anyway.
> 
> I'll get it when it gets to €200 or less, you can get a 60GB 360 for as low as €200 now so no point in spending more money on a console I want less. Actually I'd probably get an Elite before I get a PS3.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i think it was the way you approached the topic, very hostile and basically the 2 cents wasn't needed for the thread in the first place
> 
> and about getting a 360 like controller for the ps3, yeah it exist.
> 
> ...



I don't see how my post wasn't needed, how can a post be needed or not? I was just voicing my opinion on the PS3, ok it might have been negative but just because it was negative doesn't mean I shouldn't have posted it. This is what forums are for, posting your opinions.

Thanks for the link.

Ok I guess I came off on the wrong foot, it's good they made it smaller, lighter and cheaper I was just expecting it to rival the 360, it's cheaper in the US but they're doing the $1=€1 bull, they should price it €249 to rival the 360, even then it's still $350 so what have they got to lose?


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

And yet you respond to what "wasn't needed." Keep things clean, civil and on topic. Any sort of flaming, trolling or anything else not acceptable will result in immediate thread closure and infractions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i'd suggest playing MGS4, if you ever liked the MGS series, its a great game.



Naa never got into them. Liked Sam Fisher better. Snake always seemed kinda "gay". I mean they called him "The Snake Eater" for G-D sake. And I'm not even going into the mullet he sports.



erocker said:


> And yet you respond to what "wasn't needed." Keep things clean, civil and on topic. Any sort of flaming, trolling or anything else not acceptable will result in immediate thread closure and infractions.


Don't close the thread due to a couple of jackasses. I want to learn about the "Slim".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm surprised to see that you want one mailman, just wondering whats the last console you have had? Either way seeing these things out makes me kinda jealous, cheap and huge HDD  If they end up comign with a game they will be a real steal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm surprised to see that you want one mailman, just wondering whats the last console you have had? Either way seeing these things out makes me kinda jealous, cheap and huge HDD  If they end up comign with a game they will be a real steal.



I own a Wii and the last "Next Gen" Console I had before that was the original Xbox. That and the RRD kinda scares me about the 360. Also IMO the PS3 is a better deal by far. At 299 its got a lot of goodies. OR I could just save it for the 5k series 

In the end I have no idea. My career is on the rocks I'm afraid. Anyone need the services of a professional artist?


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 18, 2009)

the slim version looks quite good


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm thinking that there is a slot for the hdd in the top picture here, what to do you all think, its the long rectangular hole


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

some more pics for u all


















http://gizmodo.com/5340087/ps3-slim-gallery//gallery?selectedImage=1


----------



## vega22 (Aug 18, 2009)

bundle this with gt5 and i see a xmas top seller


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 18, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10311770-1.html?tag=mncol;posts


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like from that shot they used cheap plastic = lower cost for us


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 18, 2009)

what i cant believe is how secret they kept this until today when i "happened" to see an article about this


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> looks like from that shot they used cheap plastic = lower cost for us



the plastic look similar to the fat ps2's plastic to me, still I don't know how their cooling this thing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

KainXS said:


> the plastic look similar to the fat ps2's plastic to me, still I don't know how their cooling this thing



I'm thinking some kind of aluminum frame. Make the whole case the heat sink ya know?


----------



## human_error (Aug 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what i cant believe is how secret they kept this until today when i "happened" to see an article about this



...You're kidding, right? There were pictures of the slim's box shown last month and over the last couple of weeks news about ps3 price cuts and a new ps3 sku being released have been everywhere.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm thinking some kind of aluminum frame. Make the whole case the heat sink ya know?



that would be pretty amazing there and it would explain why the back looks like this









> Sony also says that they're eliminating the feature of installing other operating systems on the Slim, so no more Linux.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 18, 2009)

who cares about linux  im sure people would hardly need that anyway


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2009)

KainXS said:


> the plastic look similar to the fat ps2's plastic to me, still I don't know how their cooling this thing



All it needs is a small laptop radial cooler. If they needed more cooling even with a die shrink they could easily use one that is bigger or spins faster.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

well with 34 percent less power used im sure the cool is greatly considered. hm wow the psu is internal i dunno how good that would be oh well, i didn't want one but getting more and more interested in it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> well with 34 percent less power used im sure the cool is greatly considered. hm wow the psu is internal i dunno how good that would be oh well, i didn't want one but getting more and more interested in it



Why would you want one? You already have a PS3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 18, 2009)

You can buy it at Amazon.com

Man, making me want to grab one now..

Edit: never mind.. that's still the 80gb.. grr.. on waiting..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why would you want one? You already have a PS3.



mainly because of the power consumption, i actually have 3 of them...and i'd probably crack open the new one and see how it works (yeah i know it sounds crazy)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll be just fine with my 20GB 1st Gen. PS3 I got in January '07 thankyouverymuch ^_^


----------



## jimmyme (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, they redesigned one of the uglist pieces of hardware know to man, second possibly only to the original XBOX, what a shock...


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually like the way the original PS3 looks. The new slim one not so much.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah the original ps3 gave you a sense that it was reliable, the slim seems more like a toy, but eh kinda want one just because of the power consumption haha


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont like this slim model as much as the "fat" model. the fat model actually looks better with my whole media setup thanks to the shiny casing and the touch sensors.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Aug 18, 2009)

theonedub said:


> The RSX and Cell processors have been shrunk from 90nm to 65nm for some time now, and a 45nm die shrink *is planned* in the near future.



How did they achieve consume 34% less power than previous models without changing 65nm to 45nm for the Cell processors?

---
theonedub is wrong, (as I thought so) 45nm on!
source: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ps3-playstation-cell-chip-45nm,8497.html


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

NeSeNVi said:


> How did they achieve consume 34% less power than previous models without changing 65nm to 45nm for the Cell processors?



Perhaps they did do the 45nm shrink for the slim model?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

can't wait to buy it and take it apart just pre ordered one


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, if there's a big "45nm" sticker glued to the cell processor please let us know!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

hhah im sure ill post pics of the disassembled console


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 18, 2009)

Is the HDD on the slim upgradeable? (Just wondering)

Also... Ewww 2 usb ports. I use 3 - 4 (Controller or two charging, a keyboard, and a flash drive) constantly on my 60gb launch model.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2009)

The AC adapter is probably HUGE.

Considering one of the main reasons why the PS3 was so big was to fit it inside the actual unit. Since its not out of the PS3 with the slim, it should give the hardware more room to breath and keep it cooler.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> The AC adapter is probably HUGE.
> 
> Considering one of the main reasons why the PS3 was so big was to fit it inside the actual unit. Since its not out of the PS3 with the slim, it should give the hardware more room to breath and keep it cooler.



Fine with me. Woot moar power brix.

As awesome as this is, I made a pact to not buy another console unless it truly blows my mind years ago.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

by the looks of it the psu might be inside the ps3, look at the back of it.

HM


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> by the looks of it the psu might be inside the ps3, look at the back of it.
> 
> HM



That looks to be where the external PSU plugs into it (wall>brick>that plug)


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> by the looks of it the psu might be inside the ps3, look at the back of it.
> 
> HM



To me looks like the psu is inside the PS3, albeit no earth prong.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

THERE is NO power brick...like i said 

http://www.engadget.com/photos/playstation-3-slim-unboxing-and-hands-on/

an actual unboxing of a ps3 slim


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I rather have my george forman grill fatty ps3 rather than the slim one....thats just me hehehe


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

the ps3 slim isnt official ive yet to hear sony make an announcement and that price sould be speculative just an estimate

and that video is some korea video, most likely a fake

whatever you can argue that the ps3 is cheaper but its not really, you dont need to buy its official accessories and its simple enought to use a hard wired connection to a router using ethernet

xbox live gold 12+13 was £25 for me on ebay go check us ebay for a price

i want to see a real PS3 slim in the flesh, i bet its coming they just havnt said its official yet

EDIT: if engadget has an unboxing its near official, just for sony to say so


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

click that link, pretty sure thats as real as it gets ...the one i just posted


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> click that link, pretty sure thats as real as it gets ...the one i just posted



the past wasnt up yet as i was posting but yes i trust engadget enough to say its real thanks for the link!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

did you not see the gamescom link? where sony announced it was real and $299

here ya go

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/101/1015007p1.html

EDIT:

heres a video link

http://ps3.ign.com/dor/articles/101...ced/videos/gcom09_ps3slim_opening_081609.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> wow, they redesigned one of the uglist pieces of hardware know to man, second possibly only to the original XBOX, what a shock...



I think you alone on the opinion of the PS3 being ugly, nice sleek black with chrome accents, it's the best looking console ever made imo.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> did you not see the gamescom link? where sony announced it was real and $299
> 
> here ya go
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/101/1015007p1.html



thanks well thats it i guess, i dont like the looks of it but it must be cheaper to manufacture if its got a cheaper price

looks a bit plastic to me that matt finish is even more bold than the original xbox feel

whats the features anything different to the phat one? i like the fact it dosnt have a psu brick but it adds to the internal heat a bit

still its not as small as i though just a bit more compact looking
its not like going from the ps2 to the slim ps2, its more like gba to gba SP


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

the unboxing link was mainly for the people who said it came with a brick thank god it doesn't that makes it a lot more portable


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i like the fact it dosnt have a psu brick but it adds to the internal heat a bit



The fat PS3 doesn't have a PSU brick either and doesn't seem to have many heat issues.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think you alone on the opinion of the PS3 being ugly, nice sleek black with chrome accents, it's the best looking console ever made imo.



all personal preference i think its a bit too shiny (bad for prints) and concave but its not bad looking at all


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The fat PS3 doesn't have a PSU brick either and doesn't seem to have many heat issues.



its not that bad but when its a slim its got less room for heatsinks and less room for heat to move around in makes shit heat quicker

i dont mind a power brick but the 360 one is annoying it looks like a trap from ghostbusters, its sometimes noisy and it gets a bit hot like a warm mug of tea lol


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

the new ps3 has 34 % less power consumption im sure its alot cooler


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/18/ps3-slim-drops-optional-os-install-feature/

PS3 Slim drops optional OS install feature



> If you've been cracking your knuckles in anticipation of running StarCraft or penguin-infested operating systems on your new PS3 Slim, there's some news than needs to be brought to your attention. According to the official PS3 Slim press release, "users will not be able to install other Operating Systems to the new PS3 system."
> 
> Also, stop cracking your knuckles like that. It's creeping us out.




Its a 250W power consumption according to a PS3 model comparison list.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

Ugh it's still unfathomably ugly. Why did they drop the linux feature ? That's the only reason I'd actually buy a ps3  So I can set it up as a cheap browsing pc.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The fat PS3 doesn't have a PSU brick either and doesn't seem to have many heat issues.



Thats cause the brick is inside the system.

And the original PS3 can get pretty hot, i could of used it as a heater if i wanted.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats cause the brick is inside the system.
> 
> And the original PS3 can get pretty hot, i could of used it as a heater if i wanted.



Yeah, the ps3 puts out crazy amounts of heat. But at least it doesn't keep it in.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm, I dont want get off topic here but as long as we're talking about PS3 in general I would assume this would fit:

I have two broken sixaxis controllers broken does anyone know a place that fixes them(I did contact sony, they haven't responded yeah, OR does anyone here that could fix it if I sent it to them and payed?

again...sorry i got off topic...lol


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 19, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hmm, I dont want get off topic here but as long as we're talking about PS3 in general I would assume this would fit:
> 
> I have two broken sixaxis controllers broken does anyone know a place that fixes them(I did contact sony, they haven't responded yeah, OR does anyone here that could fix it if I sent it to them and payed?
> 
> again...sorry i got off topic...lol




how in the world did you end up breaking 2 of them?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats cause the brick is inside the system.
> 
> And the original PS3 can get pretty hot, i could of used it as a heater if i wanted.



Of coarse it is (if it wasnt the system wouldn't turn on), thats the power supply, but when in a system it's not a brick laying on the floor, so no brick. Granted having the PSU outside the case is a good idea.

But it does throw out tons of heat, I had to turn mine off when not in use, it would just make it far too hot in my apartment that already has issues staying cold.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 19, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> how in the world did you end up breaking 2 of them?



its not that hard to break a 360 or PS3 joystick, they usually ware out and the analogs will go one way forever or the dpad gets soft and unresponsive, sometimes they will just die though


----------



## DaveK (Aug 19, 2009)

KainXS said:


> its not that hard to break a 360 or PS3 joystick, they usually ware out and the analogs will go one way forever or the dpad gets soft and unresponsive, sometimes they will just die though



My 360 control is holding up pretty well, it's been hurled at the wall a bunch of times which put some holes in it and dropped it a lot only a few dents though there is a small crack in it lol. If only all technology was this sturdy


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

the rubber on the 360 analogue is getting worn on one pad otherwise buttons and triggers still feel exactly the same the pad is still in good nick a little scratch on it its been beat a few times lol


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 19, 2009)

well I have bad luck....lol.....thats how I broke them but im looking for someone or anyone rather I could send the controllers to and they will fix the controllers for me for a reasonable price

Sony said they wont fix it for me because the warranty doesn't cover it. so I laughed on the phone and said ok and felt dissapointed afterwards,lol BUT......can anyone fix this?


----------



## KainXS (Aug 19, 2009)

how bad are they broken, did the analog stick break or the wire got cut or something

I have some really baaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddd joysticks, but they still work

and I mean bad, I mean you can see inside the joystick bad


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 19, 2009)

1 controller the top of the left analog stick rotates when it shouldnt so it makes playing any game weird , also both L2 and R2 buttons are broken and wont work in games and the PS button in the middle wont turn the console on or bring up anything instead I tap the back of the controller to turn it on....LOL

2nd controller R2 button fell out...thats about it

so if your out there repair fairy please come heal my controllers so I can play my george forman grill

its a matter of me not know how to put it together and me not wanting to attempt it


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

so the ps3 slim is NOT going to be backwards compatible hmmm

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/101/1015100p1.html

i wonder why they patient the emulation than


----------



## Triprift (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats not a big deal my sumo model aint backward compatible either.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so the ps3 slim is NOT going to be backwards compatible hmmm
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/101/1015100p1.html
> 
> i wonder why they patient the emulation than



For the PS4 duh...


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate that it's not backwards compatible. If it was, I could get that one plus all those PS2 games I missed out on, but now I can't. Not that I would buy one anyway, but still!


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

Its on Gamestop.com now
http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=75780

Pre-order Ships 8/24/2009


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

niceee damn it i pre ordered it from kmart, hm might cancel it and go through gamestop.

Thanks


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> niceee damn it i pre ordered it from kmart, hm might cancel it and go through gamestop.
> 
> Thanks



Is it going to be $300 or is that just a Pre-Order price ?

the ps3  is still $400-500 on bestbuy.com

ill be going to gamestop tomorrow for sure


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Is the HDD on the slim upgradeable? (Just wondering)
> 
> Also... Ewww 2 usb ports. I use 3 - 4 (Controller or two charging, a keyboard, and a flash drive) constantly on my 60gb launch model.



You can use a hub on the PS3


As far as the slim, I'll stick with my 60GB launch console with all the Other OS and PS2 goodies. I think the slim is ugly. In fact, I haven't liked any of the slim PS's so far.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Is it going to be $300 or is that just a Pre-Order price ?
> 
> the ps3  is still $400-500 on bestbuy.com
> 
> ill be going to gamestop tomorrow for sure



Going to be 299$

yeah i like the original ps3 way better i want one of these to tinker with take apart see how it ticks and probably use it in the living room (cause its probably going to be quieter)

and less power consumption.

i play ps2 games on both my hardware and software backwards compatible ps3 
and no matter how you look at it (and i've done extensive test) even with component cables i still think ps2 games look better on my 60gb ps3, (mainly cause of smoothing) on my 46inch tv.

Hey now i think the psp slim was nice (although i wouldn't call it a huge change and i like the way the pspgo looks. im definitely  getting one of those


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2009)

$299.99 is MSRP.  That's the price--at least in the USA.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> $299.99 is MSRP.  That's the price--at least in the USA.



Yup all the models are around the $300 mark

Well its Official i just pre-ordered my Slim PS3 
You only have to put $50 towards it at gamestop 

And yes it comes out on 8/25 !


----------



## KainXS (Aug 19, 2009)

I would rather have a launch model with the emotion engine in it, but they are not easy to find relatively new anymore, since they stopped making em, If I see one on ebay for like 200 I would buy it in a second

sad thing is I had one and sold it like a dummy 


 . . . . . . 

that was stupid


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I would rather have a launch model with the emotion engine in it, but they are not easy to find relatively new anymore, since they stopped making em, If I see one on ebay for like 200 I would buy it in a second
> 
> sad thing is I had one and sold it like a dummy
> 
> ...



if you find a broken 60gb just call up sony and tell them it broke but you would need to pay the $180 to get a brand new 60gb 

they still make the parts for the launch models, when my 60gb broke i paid and got a new 60gb back just a few months ago


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Going to be 299$
> 
> yeah i like the original ps3 way better i want one of these to tinker with take apart see how it ticks and probably use it in the living room (cause its probably going to be quieter)
> 
> ...



the slim psp has no disk slot so you need to download all the games you play on it, which is retarded

EDIT: im not knocking the PSP i just dont like the slim one, the lighter versions are okay but still are the same feel and general size


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

the psp slims are the lighter and thinner ones, your confusing the pspGO which is going to be flash memory and it flips up for the controls


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> the slim psp has no disk slot so you need to download all the games you play on it, which is retarded
> 
> EDIT: im not knocking the PSP i just dont like the slim one, the lighter versions are okay but still are the same feel and general size



you mean the pspgo has no disc slot. the slim does. is it just me or is sony making everything cheaper now adays. i guess the recession is hitting them hard.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

i wont say its cheaper until its in my hands taken apart and in pieces on my workbench haha, 

i think the pspgo is going to be what the psp should have been when it came out, slim,small and portable, i don't take my psp anywhere really because...it doesnt just fit in your pocket on a train haha


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I might sell my 60gb, pick up a slim, and pocket the difference. I'm over the ps2 BC and linux just wasn't for me on it. The power savings I would get would let it Fold more often too.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

how much can you get for a 60gb ps3 these days


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> how much can you get for a 60gb ps3 these days



£199 I believe in the UK.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

^ really? thats all?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

i got a 60gb, 80gb and, a newer 80gb (unopened)

both the 60 and 80 are backwards compatible.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ^ really? thats all?



I'm sure I saw one yesterday for £199.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> i got a 60gb, 80gb and, a newer 80gb (unopened)



Send it to me for freeeeeee ....


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

Might be cheaper to keep it then and focus on PC Folding then. I will have to see hot much they are going for here in the US.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hm im thinking the older and more rare it gets the more it'll be worth


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats what I am thinking. If I can get 350-375 for it I will let it go, otherwise I will keep it. Personally I like the piano black and chrome finish


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah only reason im hesitating buying a ps3 slim, is i only really need 2 ps3's and the other 80gb was a gift so i keep it as a just in case haven't even opened it yet. but than i'll have 4 ps3's hah

i already pre ordered it but im wondering if i should keep it pre ordered

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=64006

$330 at gamestop


----------



## DaveK (Aug 19, 2009)

Why do you have 3 PS3s?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah only reason im hesitating buying a ps3 slim, is i only really need 2 ps3's and the other 80gb was a gift so i keep it as a just in case haven't even opened it yet. but than i'll have 4 ps3's hah
> 
> i already pre ordered it but im wondering if i should keep it pre ordered
> 
> ...



i pre-ordered mine at a gamestop 

the one you linked is a 60gb refurb 

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=75780


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

i bought 2 of them (one at launch, and one of the 80gb models mgs4 bundles), planned on selling the 60gb but didn't want to cause it got discontinued so used it in my living room, used the 80gb for the bedroom,got the newer 80gb for a present)  

so i have 3 ha


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i pre-ordered mine at a gamestop
> 
> the one you linked is a 60gb refurb
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=75780



i was showing him that he cant get what he wants for his 60gb because they only cost 330 for a 60gb refurbished at gamestop

yeah sorry i can see why you thought i posted the wrong link, my fault.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i bought 2 of them (one at launch, and one of the 80gb models mgs4 bundles), planned on selling the 60gb but didn't want to cause it got discontinued so used it in my living room, used the 80gb for the bedroom,got the newer 80gb for a present)
> 
> so i have 3 ha



Cancel your preorder, sell the unopened 80GB, and build yourself a real computer. lol.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i was showing him that he cant get what he wants for his 60gb because they only cost 330 for a 60gb refurbished at gamestop



yea i wouldnt expect a lot for a 60gb anymore, it all depends on what the buyer sees in it.

If you look on [H] Forum they have a few BC PS3 for $320+ with a few games


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Cancel your preorder, sell the unopened 80GB, and build yourself a real computer. lol.



I just noticed Joinmeindeath's system specs are a ps3 ... blasphemy


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Cancel your preorder, sell the unopened 80GB, and build yourself a real computer. lol.



lol i have a computer that does the job

i just put the ps3 specs as a joke.

q6700 core 2 quad 2.66ghz
gtx 260
4gb memory
dell xps 410

haha yeah its not much but its not horrible



DrPepper said:


> I just noticed Joinmeindeath's system specs are a ps3 ... blasphemy




hahah yeah man relax it was ment as a joke only a few people got it.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

Well then, do as I suggested, and upgrade your real computer.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Well then, do as I suggested, and upgrade your real computer.



haha, i work at a computer shop so i kinda get stuff for free, all that i have is stuff i built from spare parts


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

Fine then, what I'm trying to say is, I'm sure there are more useful things you could spend your money on, rather than your 4th ps3. lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha, i work at a computer shop so i kinda get stuff for free, all that i have is stuff i built from spare parts



Tell them to give you a free GTX 260 and send it to me.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> hahah yeah man relax it was ment as a joke only a few people got it.



I know I was messing around too


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Fine then, what I'm trying to say is, I'm sure there are more useful things you could spend your money on, rather than your 4th ps3. lol.



haha yeah like rent and bills :-\

end of the month sucks hard.

i am mainly buying it to take it apart and such, hell i can write it off at the end of the year as i have to pay taxes

so technically it is free


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha yeah like rent and bills :-\
> 
> end of the month sucks hard.
> 
> ...



No, because you only get a percentage of it back in taxes.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

shh, the girlfriend doesn't know that


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I know I was messing around too



Hey now someone in the "rate my pc" thread gave it a



Sadasius said:


> I give you a 2. That's because I have no idea what the hell your parts are! Plus I like to use this emoticon while I am visiting....


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Cancel your preorder, sell the unopened 80GB, and build yourself a real computer. lol.





joinmeindeath417 said:


> lol i have a computer that does the job
> 
> i just put the ps3 specs as a joke.
> 
> ...



You said Dell.  Wile E said a REAL computer.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

haha yea yea, i know but it plays games, it does task, and i spent nothing on it...can't complain



theonedub said:


> Might be cheaper to keep it then and focus on PC Folding then. I will have to see hot much they are going for here in the US.



yeah just got back from gamestop, only get 120 for the 60gb 

that blows hard, you can get at least 250 online


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2009)

why dosnt it have hd cables it only has AV cables

the elite is losing its hd cables too, component cables!

i mean wtf is that all about they are pushing the HD standard so why take the cables away

the xbox okay right no HD cables i just expected bullshit from microsoft but sony man the ps3 is a blu ray player why take away the tools to use it?


----------



## DaveK (Aug 20, 2009)

I know man, where's the HD cables in most HD things. Yeah, you can get them cheap but it wouldn't kill manufacterers to put them in, i.e our Samsung DVD player upscales to 1080p and features Anytime+ which means if you plug it via HDMI to a Samsung TV it has cool features like auto shutdown when you switch the TV off.

What would it cost them to buy in bulk? Probably less than us easily, why not just up the price a few quid to compensate for the cable? Sure we can just go out and buy one it's just easier if there's one in the box.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah just got back from gamestop, only get 120 for the 60gb
> 
> that blows hard, you can get at least 250 online



I appreciate you looking for me. I will put in on CL and see what happens.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I know man, where's the HD cables in most HD things. Yeah, you can get them cheap but it wouldn't kill manufacterers to put them in, i.e our Samsung DVD player upscales to 1080p and features Anytime+ which means if you plug it via HDMI to a Samsung TV it has cool features like auto shutdown when you switch the TV off.
> 
> What would it cost them to buy in bulk? Probably less than us easily, why not just up the price a few quid to compensate for the cable? Sure we can just go out and buy one it's just easier if there's one in the box.



yeah i hate that about the ps3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah i hate that about the ps3.



Isn't that they way all consoles are except the elite? I swore my friend was bitching about picking up a HDMI for his 20gb 360, since thats their top seller.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 20, 2009)

Some Photos of the Ps3 slim out here in Oz first week of September at a rrp of $499 i paid $650 for my sumo 80 gig model so a bit better price.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Isn't that they way all consoles are except the elite? I swore my friend was bitching about picking up a HDMI for his 20gb 360, since thats their top seller.



yep, only the elite comes with a HDMI cable, dunno why it cost them like .20 cent

HM speculation that the new ps3 slim's cpu will be faster than the sumo 

its hit or miss..but 

http://www.slashgear.com/sony-ps3-slim-gets-new-faster-45nm-cell-cpu-2053023/


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 20, 2009)

An unboxing Vid 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JM2BAZ8n70

and you can upgrade the 120gb HDD on the new slim model


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I was just going to say that it is nice to know you can upgrade the hard drive, before you ninja editted...

I think I might pick one of these up to keep in my livingroom.

I don't understand the big hype about not having an external power supply, the original PS3 didn't either.  It just used a standard 3-Prong power cable like most computers.  I actually liked this better than the new one, as I have a box full of those standard cables...


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 20, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I was just going to say that it is nice to know you can upgrade the hard drive, before you ninja editted...
> 
> I think I might pick one of these up to keep in my livingroom.



here it is turned on 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaq-uJgchS0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDvifaMS7Z0&feature=related


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> An unboxing Vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JM2BAZ8n70
> 
> and you can upgrade the 120gb HDD on the new slim model



Cool, that was one thing I liked about the old PS3, the HDD was so easy to upgrade


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 20, 2009)

Also FW 3.0 will be coming out that will add more things tp the ps3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSA39G2TWQE


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 20, 2009)

Just a thought, but is it possible to use a SSD in a PS3?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

i think but its not worth it performance wise

EDIT: i lied apparently writing is still pretty much the same but reading isn't

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3&thread.id=2233646


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 20, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Just a thought, but is it possible to use a SSD in a PS3?



I would think they would run cooler and be faster then regular but the ssd will cost more then the ps3 so it wouldnt be worth it


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6192258/index.html


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/features/6192258/index.html



lol


----------



## AsRock (Sep 7, 2009)

method526 said:


> the price is better than the fat model, but i like my fat model.  looks beefy and powerful!  maybe the slim can use a notebook cooler for aftermarket cooling?



The slim one gets hot on the left side just of center closer to the rear and yes a notebook cooler would work well with it.

Been using mine for about a week not and it gets hot but no were near the old one.  It has been 27-30c here so the  unit has had every reason to get hot.

notebook cooler would be kick ass for it as long as you did not hog a USB port to use one.


EDIT: 


MilkyWay said:


> why dosnt it have hd cables it only has AV cables
> 
> the elite is losing its hd cables too, component cables!
> 
> ...



Which was another thing that put me off the xbox.  The PS3 slim is the same thing but i wanted to use AV cables and HDMI cables as i wanted sound though my amplifier and is very easy done with the PS3 were as i heard my brothers nightmare with it were the plug on the cable for the xbox is to bulky and had to rip the plug apart to get the HDMI and AV cable to fit at the same time.  My wifes son brought his around to yesterday on the newer xbox and i was so glad i did not get a xbox just for that reason alone as i would of been forced to use the sound from the TV :|..



joinmeindeath417 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/features/6192258/index.html





HookeyStreet said:


> lol




Not sure if i want to believe that waiting for more reviews..  Dont sound right to me as seen as the PS3 HDD is a Toshiba 5400RPM 8MB cache.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/171534/ps3_slim_sales_trounce_xbox_360_wii_3to1.html

Looks like Sony hit it home, I called this the instant I heard of the price drop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/171534/ps3_slim_sales_trounce_xbox_360_wii_3to1.html
> 
> Looks like Sony hit it home, I called this the instant I heard of the price drop.



 It has 3 years of them kinda sales to break even with the Wii. However I do hope the PS3 does better than the 360 in the long run. That RROD crap was a shaft to long time customers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It has 3 years of them kinda sales to break even with the Wii.



It doesn't need 3 years of them kind of sales, Wii targets a completely different audience. Not to mention, remember Sony also makes more than consoles. Thats why they are still taking a loss on the PS3 since they revised it. But it's very cool to see that it might just put the hurt on MS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It doesn't need 3 years of them kind of sales, Wii targets a completely different audience. Not to mention, remember Sony also makes more than consoles. Thats why they are still taking a loss on the PS3 since they revised it. But it's very cool to see that it might just put the hurt on MS.



Yes it does. The wii has out sold both the 360 and PS3 combined for the past few years. I don't care who they target sales are sales.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 7, 2009)

Personally i think this is Sonys big chance the biggest problem the Sony had with the Ps3 at it launch was the prohibitve price that aint so now with the Ps3 slim and the sumo model getting a price cut.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes it does. The wii has out sold both the 360 and PS3 combined for the past few years. I don't care who they target sales are sales.



And yoyo's have out sold all of them, a games a game right?  Also different price points, a cheaper system targeted at a less hardcore audience, with simpler games, it surprises me it sold more, I mean really, that is very very shocking.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And yoyo's have out sold all of them, a games a game right?  Also different price points, a cheaper system targeted at a less hardcore audience, with simpler games, it surprises me it sold more, I mean really, that is very very shocking.



If you say so. Just accept the fact a "lesser" system out sold it man. Its not like your name is on the damn thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you say so. Just accept the fact a "lesser" system out sold it man. Its not like your name is on the damn thing.



I know it out sold the other 2 (I didn't disagree at any point yet with that), but you remember, yoyo's have them all trumped. The point is, when I was looking for a console, and many others, it was 360 or PS3, we knew what we wanted and the Wii just was a more casual console. It's done what it has done great, and they did a good job doing something different. You can compare it all you want though, but they have gone a different more fun, casual way with it, and it just isn't a competitor for 360 or PS3.

So thats really why it just don't matter, if your happy the Wii is ahead thats fantastic.

Plus if you want to throw far fetched comparisons into the ring, then the Wii has a long ways to go to catch the PS2.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesnt suprise me the wii is aimed at everyone not just hardcore gamers and teenagers that the rest will attract. As much as i dont like the wii i have to take my hat off to Nintendo they know non hardcore games sell hell even the pcs biggest sellers are the sims games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I know it out sold the other 2 (I didn't disagree at any point yet with that), but you remember, yoyo's have them all trumped. The point is, when I was looking for a console, and many others, it was 360 or PS3, we knew what we wanted and the Wii just was a more casual console. It's done what it has done great, and they did a good job doing something different. You can compare it all you want though, but they have gone a different more fun, casual way with it, and it just isn't a competitor for 360 or PS3.
> 
> So thats really why it just don't matter, if your happy the Wii is ahead thats fantastic.
> 
> Plus if you want to throw far fetched comparisons into the ring, then the Wii has a long ways to go to catch the PS2.



No the PS2 out sold the Gamecube by a huge amount. The Wii is in the same league as the 360 and the PS3. Why can't you accept this? Its Nintendos console for THIS generation of consoles. Just because the Wii destroyed all rivals you can't put it in a different category. Don't try and change the rules half way through the game. Anyway I wouldn't count the PS3 out yet anyway. This new price cut could knock it up to 2nd place in no time. However I doubt very seriously it will ever over take the Wii for this generation.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

IT will not take over the wii for this generation, not at all but it will eventually equal out and or over the 360 cause of the price, M$ should've done a actual price cut and not remove a sku and replace it. Mailman is right, the Wii is considered Nintendos "next gen" because even though they hardly changed the hardware from the gamecube they added to it and that makes it there next console.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2009)

By chance does anyone with a Slim and a Kill-a-Watt know what the power draw is when Folding? NVM looks like Google is my friend


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes it does. The wii has out sold both the 360 and PS3 combined for the past few years. I don't care who they target sales are sales.



You sir, are a Wii fanboy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> You sir, are a Wii fanboy



Read this.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1542884&postcount=91


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the PS2 out sold the Gamecube by a huge amount. The Wii is in the same league as the 360 and the PS3. Why can't you accept this? Its Nintendos console for THIS generation of consoles. Just because the Wii destroyed all rivals you can't put it in a different category. Don't try and change the rules half way through the game. Anyway I wouldn't count the PS3 out yet anyway. This new price cut could knock it up to 2nd place in no time. However I doubt very seriously it will ever over take the Wii for this generation.



Thing is, Nintendo actually wants the Wii to be in a different category. It sells are better because it appeals to the wider audience, there objective to to capture as many non gamers as possible and show them that they can have fun in the gaming realm. I love my Wii, i just hope that they really start bringing out some of there key franchise characters to Wii*cough Star fox cough*, Nintendo is in the same generation but aiming for a different market.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the PS2 out sold the Gamecube by a huge amount. The Wii is in the same league as the 360 and the PS3. Why can't you accept this? Its Nintendos console for THIS generation of consoles. Just because the Wii destroyed all rivals you can't put it in a different category. Don't try and change the rules half way through the game. Anyway I wouldn't count the PS3 out yet anyway. This new price cut could knock it up to 2nd place in no time. However I doubt very seriously it will ever over take the Wii for this generation.



This generation of console with last generations power and a laundry list of crappy games, thats what you need to admit. The PS2 is still a strong seller so don't discount it as it's still on the market.

Rebox a PS2 make a bunch of "family oriented games" for people who just want to have fun and don't know what a good game is, easy sales, admit that. To anyone who owns a Wii and is a avid videogame player there is a small list of games that are actually worth their time. And like I said, this generation or not, it's a different target audience. I didn't even once think abut getting a Wii as it just wouldn't appeal to me with the types of games that release for it.

It is this generation (I never said it wasn't, you might want to check back a bit), but at originally half he price, a list of family orient games with poor ratings, and over hyping that they sell out by shipping low numbers, makes them look good to most people that aren't gamers. Accept that, Nintendo didn't go toe to toe with Sony or MS because they flat out couldn't, they found that out last gen, so they went a different route so they wouldn't get kicked out of the game just like Sega did. And they did a great job at that, but what I'm saying is, is thats a casual console, it is this gen, but to me, and most other people here, when looking for a console the Wii is a idea for their kids, not them. It's simple, don't know why you can't accept that, or why I need to explain this much that it is different than the other two for a reason.

I give Nintendo props for doing what they did and doing it well, but it was also a pretty safe move, and a smart one compared to trying to take on the two "big dogs" again.



CDdude55 said:


> Thing is, Nintendo actually wants the Wii to be in a different category. It sells are better because it appeals to the wider audience, there objective to to capture as many non gamers as possible and show them that they can have fun in the gaming realm. I love my Wii, i just hope that they really start bringing out some of there key franchise characters to Wii*cough Star fox cough*, Nintendo is in the same generation but aiming for a different market.



Exactly what I mean. They made a smart move going for people who won't be so judgmental over their games, and just want to relax for a bit and don't use videogames as a big part of their entertainment.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> This generation of console with last generations power and a laundry list of crappy games, thats what you need to admit. The PS2 is still a strong seller so don't discount it as it's still on the market.
> 
> Rebox a PS2 make a bunch of "family oriented games" for people who just want to have fun and don't know what a good game is, easy sales, admit that. To anyone who owns a Wii and is a avid videogame player there is a small list of games that are actually worth their time. And like I said, this generation or not, it's a different target audience. I didn't even once think abut getting a Wii as it just wouldn't appeal to me with the types of games that release for it.
> 
> ...


 (Yoda voice) Touchy you are.

Ok the 360 and PS3 have maybe 3 games I wanna play. You know why? The rest are sadly ported over to the PC. So the Wii has tons of more games that will never see the light of a PC and I DO want to play those. If you take a real hard look at those two consoles you would realize they are destroying gaming. Not bringing it to the next level. Again read the link I posted. Anyway "The Big Dogs" as you say got schooled by an OG on how to sell a console. For whatever the reason the Wii out sold everything. With its weaker hardware and lack of appeal to the "hardcore" gamer its still number 1. 

Also I resent the fact because I enjoy the Wii and think next generation systems are a scam you don't consider me a hardcore gamer. Let me inform you of something. I know more about gaming and its history than most of you combined. This I can guarantee. I'm no fanboy of any one thing except my family. I make my comments for a reason and its to open eyes to the things I see destroying what I enjoy. Games. So stop taking things so personal 1Kurgan1.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (Yoda voice) Touchy you are.
> 
> Ok the 360 and PS3 have maybe 3 games I wanna play. You know why? The rest are sadly ported over to the PC. So the Wii has tons of more games that will never see the light of a PC and I DO want to play those. If you take a real hard look at those two consoles you would realize they are destroying gaming. Not bringing it to the next level. Again read the link I posted. Anyway "The Big Dogs" as you say got schooled by an OG on how to sell a console. For whatever the reason the Wii out sold everything. With its weaker hardware and lack of appeal to the "hardcore" gamer its still number 1.
> 
> Also I resent the fact because I enjoy the Wii and think next generation systems are a scam you don't consider me a hardcore gamer. Let me inform you of something. I know more about gaming and its history than most of you combined. This I can guarantee. I'm no fanboy of any one thing except my family. I make my comments for a reason and its to open eyes to the things I see destroying what I enjoy. Games. So stop taking things so personal 1Kurgan1.



I'm taking them as personal as you are  Read your previous post  Beyond that, there are a ton of great games for both 360 and PS3 that are exclusives, or not on PC. I have heard it time and time again from you how angry you are that games go to PC and console, so it would make sense that you dislike both systems. If you think they are destroying destroying gaming, you need to just relax sit down and play some games. I'm not sure how they are destroying them, I'm very happy with the graphics either of the 2 consoles puts out, for me it's very hard to tell the difference between the graphics my 4870x2 (I spent $525 on plus rest of PC) puts out and what my PS3 (I spent $499 on) put out. 

But if it comes down to simply graphics for you, then I don't see how you would like the Wii, so not exactly sure how you think they are "destroying gaming". The "Big Dogs" schooled the "OG" last gen making them step down to a lower field and take a more casual route. I would say the sales number from last gen would show that, and that was a gen when you tried to compare consoles they were all close in performance. Nintendo just doesn't have the gaming portfolio to extend to the older age group, they took a different path and it turned out great for them (I think I have said this 5 times now, but you don't seem to see it?). I would like to know what you call direct competition. I mean you own a new Mustang, would you say it's as good as a Lambo? Probably not, would you say you sold more? Probably, does that make it better? No. (Get my point here? Sales numbers at different price points are obvious going to be different, it doesn't take a genius to figure that out).

I understand you have a big head and say things like you know more than almost anyone here, but sometimes you have to listen also  I'm glad you enjoy your Wii, and I know your a hardcore gamer. But here's the difference, you seem to hate the PS3 and 360 as some games from PC come out for them. So going to the console that has games that would never make it to PC because they just don't have the material. (Look at the average games rated for Wii, it's really horrible). I understand your trying to open peoples eyes, but I'm not sure to what. We know the Wii has sold well, we know they target a broader audience, we know they cost less for a long time, we know they learned from last gen and didn't stick with the trend for a reason. I have said those things a few times. You can call it current gen all you want, and I will agree it is, but that doesn't make it a direct competitor for the 360 or the PS3, for it to be it would be targeting the same audience and come in at close price points, and release games that also compete with the same age groups. Thats called competition, and thats where numbers matter is what the guy next to you with something resembling what you have is selling.

You can make another post saying they sell more or a current gen, no one has said they haven't or they aren't but you also need to see what others are saying, I'm not pulling anything from my ass here as it seems a few people are agreeing with me.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2009)

I love my Wii., but as i said before, Nintendo needs to bring out some of there ''Big guns'', Like a new Star fox, F-Zero, Kirby, Earthbound, Pikmin..etc. Cause i mean seriously, Babies R Us are now selling Wii's.:shadedshu.

Nintendo is trying to appeal to everyone and not just  the ''hardcore'' gamers, but as they keep releasing more crap like Wii sports resort/Wii Music (great with family tho), the more i get disappointed that all that work could of been going to one of there more popular titles.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I love my Wii., but as i said before, Nintendo needs to bring out some of there ''Big guns'', Like a new Star fox, F-Zero, Kirby, Earthbound, Pikmin..etc. Cause i mean seriously, Babies R Us are now selling Wii's.:shadedshu.
> 
> Nintendo is trying to appeal to everyone and not just  the ''hardcore'' gamers, but as they keep releasing more crap like Wii sports resort/Wii Music (great with family tho), the more i get disappointed that all that work could of been going to one of there more popular titles.



A new Star Fox would be a cool thing to see, and F-Zero. Last time I played Kirby was like 15 years ago also. Haven't touched the other 2. I would like to see some classics return though, like these...












To be honest the only thing that really has me looking at a Wii right now is the fact that Punch Out will be back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm taking them as personal as you are  Read your previous post  Beyond that, there are a ton of great games for both 360 and PS3 that are exclusives, or not on PC. I have heard it time and time again from you how angry you are that games go to PC and console, so it would make sense that you dislike both systems. If you think they are destroying destroying gaming, you need to just relax sit down and play some games. I'm not sure how they are destroying them, I'm very happy with the graphics either of the 2 consoles puts out, for me it's very hard to tell the difference between the graphics my 4870x2 (I spent $525 on plus rest of PC) puts out and what my PS3 (I spent $499 on) put out.
> 
> But if it comes down to simply graphics for you, then I don't see how you would like the Wii, so not exactly sure how you think they are "destroying gaming". The "Big Dogs" schooled the "OG" last gen making them step down to a lower field and take a more casual route. I would say the sales number from last gen would show that, and that was a gen when you tried to compare consoles they were all close in performance. Nintendo just doesn't have the gaming portfolio to extend to the older age group, they took a different path and it turned out great for them (I think I have said this 5 times now, but you don't seem to see it?). I would like to know what you call direct competition. I mean you own a new Mustang, would you say it's as good as a Lambo? Probably not, would you say you sold more? Probably, does that make it better? No. (Get my point here? Sales numbers at different price points are obvious going to be different, it doesn't take a genius to figure that out).
> 
> ...





CDdude55 said:


> I love my Wii., but as i said before, Nintendo needs to bring out some of there ''Big guns'', Like a new Star fox, F-Zero, Kirby, Earthbound, Pikmin..etc. Cause i mean seriously, Babies R Us are now selling Wii's.:shadedshu.
> 
> Nintendo is trying to appeal to everyone and not just  the ''hardcore'' gamers, but as they keep releasing more crap like Wii sports resort/Wii Music (great with family tho), the more i get disappointed that all that work could of been going to one of there more popular titles.



Here read this. THIS is what I am trying to open your eyes too. Are the 360 and PS3 good system? No they are great. We all know that. What makes them different/dangerous than whats come before them is what they are doing to the developers end of the market. There parent companies both have been running a smear campaign against PC development for years now calming the PC means piracy and consoles are the only safe route. Sony, MS, Nintendo and a few other are a members of a special interest group (the name escapes me but Ill look it up) thats been pushing this whole boogie man pirate propaganda machine for years and its costing gamers innovation and pushing developers profits up.

You know why graphics look the same on a PS3 as your duel 4870x2? Because developers have to develope to the limits of its weakest platform. I cannot wait for the day when a developer grows some balls and really juices high end PC users hardware to the limit. You'll look at your consoles with complete disgust with what they cannot do. 

I'm not talking about some minor effects ether. I'm talking about jaw dropping eye busting visuals. Then and only then will you see consoles evolve. If you want to see a good example of just how screwed over we gamers are just look at Call of Duty: MM2. It uses the same damn engine as the last 4 games!! Graphically its the same as the first MM and you know what? It uses elements from the Tech 4 engine. A PC engine! Its enough already. Gamers better wake up and smell the coffee or we are heading down Atari 2600 land all over again.

Anyway heres the post I posted elsewhere.



> All joking aside I've been looking at getting a PS3 now that its starting to be worth its money. I had the original Xbox and still have a ton of games for it so buying a PS3 would render them useless. On the other hand I would much rather have a bunch of old useless games than a "Next-Gen" console dead in the corner. The failure rate for me and the 360 is 100%. Everyone I know personally that has owned one has died at least twice. The 360. Not them.
> 
> I enjoy consoles. Always have and always will. However I hate the new generation of consoles for not knowing their place. I feel they are hampering innovation because developers are not pushing the envelope anymore on PCs.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here the organization I was talking about is called the "ESA" or "The Entertainment Software Association"

http://www.theesa.com/

Here is a list of their members.


505 Games
Capcom USA, Inc.
Crave Entertainment
Disney Interactive Studios, Inc.
Eidos Interactive
Electronic Arts
Epic Games, Inc.
Her Interactive, Inc.
KOEI Corporation
Konami Digital Entertainment
Microsoft Corporation
MTV Games
Namco Bandai Games America Inc.
Natsume Inc.
Nintendo of America Inc. 
Playlogic Entertainment, Inc.
SEGA of America, Inc.
Sony Computer Entertainment America
Sony Online Entertainment, Inc.
SouthPeak Interactive Corporation
Square Enix, Inc.
Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc.
THQ, Inc.
Trion World Network, Inc.
Ubisoft Entertainment, Inc.
Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment Inc.
XSEED Games


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here read this. THIS is what I am trying to open your eyes too. Are the 360 and PS3 good system? No they are great. We all know that. What makes them different/dangerous than whats come before them is what they are doing to the developers end of the market. There parent companies both have been running a smear campaign against PC development for years now calming the PC means piracy and consoles are the only safe route. Sony, MS, *Nintendo* and a few other are a members of a special interest group (the name escapes me but Ill look it up) thats been pushing this whole boogie man pirate propaganda machine for years and its costing gamers innovation and pushing developers profits up.
> 
> You know why graphics look the same on a PS3 as your duel 4870x2? Because developers have to develope to the limits of its weakest platform. I cannot wait for the day when a developer grows some balls and really juices high end PC users hardware to the limit. You'll look at your consoles with complete disgust with what they cannot do.
> 
> ...



You got to look at what I bolded there, why would you hate PS3 and 360, but not the Wii if Nintendo has their foot in this also? Either way, this isn't the NES days where you say "wow I don't see how they are going to top these sweet block figures". The fact is that even consoles produce almost life like images. 

I was playing Fight Night Round 4 with my friend at his place when his dad was having a High School reunion. People were coming in and out of the house, and almost anyone that passed would stop and watch. It was a really close match and people would be commenting the whole time "ooo that had to hurt", "damn", those kinds of things. You could look back and even see some people shift like dodging a punch, they were all very into it. By the end of the match we had almost 15 people (all of these people being almost 50), on the edge of their toes cheering for the different fighters.

I think your just throwing it a bit out of proportion, not to mention, it's not just games being held back to look similar to consoles. It's that 99% of people don't have CF/SLI rigs with Quad cores or even awesome Dual cores. Theres a reason games like WoW are big contenders, it's because people like one of my coworkers running a Socket 754 Athlon 2500+ with 512mb ram, and built in video can play it. Yes it's completely minimal settings, but the last time he games was literally on a Nintendo (and thats where you see people who don't care about graphics or technicality, ala Wii audience). Theres a lot of people out there and games are starting to target this massive audience of non-gamers, as theres a lot of money they could be spending.

Would I like games to look better? Most likely, but you say I don't see better out of my 4870x2 because companys are holding back. In some cases I do see this, but in others I don't. A good example is, I'm playing at 1920x1200 and my Champions Online crashes from time to time by running out of video memory  And thats not a crazy graphical game. 

It does suck that there is such a organization made to hold back development of better graphics, lets just hope they dont have a drastic effect.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You got to look at what I bolded there, why would you hate PS3 and 360, but not the Wii if Nintendo has their foot in this also? Either way, this isn't the NES days where you say "wow I don't see how they are going to top these sweet block figures". The fact is that even consoles produce almost life like images.
> 
> I was playing Fight Night Round 4 with my friend at his place when his dad was having a High School reunion. People were coming in and out of the house, and almost anyone that passed would stop and watch. It was a really close match and people would be commenting the whole time "ooo that had to hurt", "damn", those kinds of things. You could look back and even see some people shift like dodging a punch, they were all very into it. By the end of the match we had almost 15 people (all of these people being almost 50), on the edge of their toes cheering for the different fighters.
> 
> ...



This is what I am talking about. That fight night game has cool graphics. Photo real hardly. Put a mastermind like Carmack behind a game like that with a CoD style budget with no influence from the ESA and you would know photo real.

Back in the days of 8-bit systems hardly anyone had a PC. So you could argue nothing pushed innovation back then by my way of thinking. However you would be wrong. Back then we had arcades. People would flock to arcades to see the latest graphical marvel and dump tons of money in it just to see the next level. Home consoles had to evolve or suffer to the vastly superior arcade games. Sometimes we would get a port of an arcade game but it was never the same. The best one to memory was a game called Space Harrier. Look at the Sega Master System version and compare it to the arcade version. You'll see what I mean.

Well the console evolved and now destroys everything in the arcades. Why? Because an arcade game cannot evolve like the console can anymore. They just don't have the following anymore. Now consoles are looking to do the same to PCs. Why worry? Because the PC is always evolving. Its the nature of PCs. However if no one takes advantage of the PCs biggest assets its ability to adapt we will be stuck in console land forever and at the mercy of what they choose to give us.

Moving on I don't blame Nintendo for the ESA because none of their systems are in danger of making the PC go stagnate. Again take a real hard look at the bigger picture.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is what I am talking about. That fight night game has cool graphics. Photo real hardly. Put a mastermind like Carmack behind a game like that with a CoD style budget with no influence from the ESA and you would know photo real.
> 
> Back in the days of 8-bit systems hardly anyone had a PC. So you could argue nothing pushed innovation back then by my way of thinking. However you would be wrong. Back then we had arcades. People would flock to arcades to see the latest graphical marvel and dump tons of money in it just to see the next level. Home consoles had to evolve or suffer to the vastly superior arcade games. Sometimes we would get a port of an arcade game but it was never the same. The best one to memory was a game called Space Harrier. Look at the Sega Master System version and compare it to the arcade version. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> ...



In the end these are videogames. Graphics are great, but when is the line drawn, I don't want to tell my character when to take a dump or when to eat. And there are people who would say we are being held back because we don't have a massive amount of options. 

The reason the consoles eventually dominated arcades and killed them off is sheer price. Making a console isn't cheap, and if it doesn't do well, it was a massive waste of an investment. But back then they didn't have the tech to make these "awesome" graphics come from something the size of the console. So to experience something so awesome, you just had to go to a arcade. But as tech advanced, that massive size just wasn't required, and it became cheaper to just stay at home, and in the end was more comfortable.

When I step back and look at it, I see the controller as the reason that consoles have a massive market share. It's more comfortable to use. When I play my console I lay down on my couch, very relaxing. When I play on PC I have a natural tendency to lean forward, so I'm hunched, it doesn't bother me, but some people just can't take it. What would and could swing the tides is a controller that appeased the PC crowd who wants to do 360's in 1 second or less.

But I am looking at the big picture. You gotta think, when did Nintendo jump on this bandwagon? Was it last gen? If so, they were competing with PS2 and Xbox, only this gen did they drop out. And beyond that, even if they don't threaten PC graphics, they are a massive company that makes a lot of money and has a lot of say, and they belong to an organization that looks to be filled with company's that are just as massive. If it was a crime that would be aiding and abetting, behind the curtain or not, it's all the same and they have the same goal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> In the end these are videogames. Graphics are great, but when is the line drawn, I don't want to tell my character when to take a dump or when to eat. And there are people who would say we are being held back because we don't have a massive amount of options.
> 
> The reason the consoles eventually dominated arcades and killed them off is sheer price. Making a console isn't cheap, and if it doesn't do well, it was a massive waste of an investment. But back then they didn't have the tech to make these "awesome" graphics come from something the size of the console. So to experience something so awesome, you just had to go to a arcade. But as tech advanced, that massive size just wasn't required, and it became cheaper to just stay at home, and in the end was more comfortable.
> 
> ...



So you think the route we are going down is a safe one? I think Nintendo did a great thing by bringing motion controllers to the mainstream. It will be standard practice now. What did the other consoles bring?......Nothing except sub-par ports and graphics. They can't even do AA and graphics is their big selling point. I see another great gaming industry crash coming soon. Mark my words. I mean they jacked up the price per game for what?! Why is SF4 20 bucks on the PC and 59.99 on a console. I'm telling you something is wrong here.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

I personally like the exclusives on the PS3 cause they never see the light of day on the inferior PC, so you know when you get a exclusive PS3 games, it's as good as it going to get.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I personally like the exclusives on the PS3 cause they never see the light of day on the inferior PC, so you know when you get a exclusive PS3 games, it's as good as it going to get.



Nice troll.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

i was just making the point cause you have to admit most exclusives for the 360 eventually find there way to the PC in some way or anoher


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i was just making the point cause you have to admit most exclusives for the 360 eventually find there way to the PC in some way or anoher



Which in no way makes the PC inferior.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i was just making the point cause you have to admit most exclusives for the 360 eventually find there way to the PC in some way or anoher



Yeah because Halo 3 and Gears 2 are awesome on the PC.....wait no. Careful or you may end up exposing your a fanboy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So you think the route we are going down is a safe one? I think Nintendo did a great thing by bringing motion controllers to the mainstream. It will be standard practice now. What did the other consoles bring?......Nothing except sub-par ports and graphics. They can't even do AA and graphics is their big selling point. I see another great gaming industry crash coming soon. Mark my words. I mean they jacked up the price per game for what?! Why is SF4 20 bucks on the PC and 59.99 on a console. I'm telling you something is wrong here.



I personally hate motion controllers. I am in good shape, I sit down and game to relax, I don't play them to get a work out. I'm not saying everything is going the best, but I'm saying your all doom and gloom. Nothing in this world is perfect, it never will be. And even if it was for you, the millions of other customers out there might think it's not. It's impossible to please a large scale number of people, and when you have multiple people that dont seem to realize that, it just gets worse.

I personally love my copy of motor storm and BF BC, I hate COD4 (yes thats a console/PC thing), also GTA 4 is awesome (another console/PC thing), Red Faction is awesome. And numerous other games, I'm sorry you personally don't like a lot of what they have put out, but a lot of other people enjoy them, and most of these games are rated pretty well.

I do agree though, console game prices are higher, but here's whats wrong. To play Crysis, or heck even GTA4 maxed out, you need to spend a lot of money on hardware. But still it would be nice if they dipped down to like $45 that way they came out under $50 after tax.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah because Halo 3 and Gears 2 are awesome on the PC.....wait no. Careful or you may end up exposing your a fanboy.



How is this being a fanboy stating facts? haha

shadowrun
Raven Squad
Universe at War
Gears Of war
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Left 4 Dead
Condemned 
Quake 4
Left 4 Dead 2
Fallout 3 DLC (even though its now coming to ps3 at the time it was "exclusive")
Supreme Commander
Oh and Section 8 just came out. for 360 and PC

"exclsives for 360 huh...yeah these are games that say "only on xbox" on the cover..


PS3 exclusives on PC

......none..

This is not a fanboy statement its the truth


Halo 3 is not confirmed or denied about coming to PC, lots of speculation on that

EPIC said the only reason gears of war 2 is not coming to PC is cause of Piracy ahhahaha.

i was Simply implying that the games are not just the multi release platforms but Microshaft pitching them as exclusives 

and when i say "infierior" i mean they don't do anything to better the PC version and most time the graphics don't do the users PC justice.

EDIT: i just re-read what i posted about the "inferior Pc" i ment the "inferior pc Version" comes to the pc, being most users have hardware that can surpass what the game looks/plays like. I do apologize haha i can see why that would make me seem like a fanboy.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm, people need to chill. As for the PS3/Xbox 360/PC argument, I have a few words on it. PC gaming is always the first and foremost for gaming in my house. Consoles are used primarily for exclusive titles and sports games.

Games for my 360:
Ninja Gaiden 2
Gears of War 2
Project Gotham 3
Virtua Tennis 3
Kameo
NHL2k6

4 Exclusives and 2 sports games. Add Halo 3 to that mix and you get another exclusive. As for being the dominant gaming force, it's never gonna happen due to the price of the games. As for expensive hardware, it isn't required. I have a midrange PC that can be built for around $500 excluding the monitor and it runs every game out today just fine. Crysis and Lost Planet being the exceptions.

I have already secured a PS3 slim for Christmas and I will get nothing but exclusive titles for it.

The biggest problem with the Wii is not making full freaking use of the Wiimote. Imagine a new Castlevania game, with the whip controls on the remote. Imagine a Star Wars game that focuses on saber combat. Flight sims where the remote is the stick. The possibilites are endless.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

well there is Castlevaina Judgment that's just a fighting game though and you whip with the wiimote haha.

My problem with people is the fanboys that only go by BIAS answers like

THE 360 is better cause xbox live is BETTAR LAWL!

and i just say, yeah cause it isn't free...

or something like 

The 360s GRAPHX ARE SO MUCH BETTAR THAN PS3 BEcaUSE IT HAS A BETTER GRAPHICS

and i just say, yes because the power is there for the ps3 just harder to program for thus you get a shitty port cause they always go from 360 to ps3 not the other way around.

but my favorite is this

The 360 hardware failure isn't an excuse to not get a 360 because its an awesome console

....should i even comment that? haha

i have all 3 consoles and a decent pc, i have the best of all worlds and anything i say i use factual information legit information about each system.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

> The 360 hardware failure isn't an excuse to not get a 360 because its an awesome console



Jasper definitely helped with that situation(not to say that there are no 360's that still do it). Its gone down significantly since its '05 launch.

Also, i don't know why people argue about the graphics on both systems, they look exactly the same, geez.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i know but until the jasper has been out for over a year and a half im not hoping for shit, because the same was said about the falcon when it first came out and that had a failure rate maybe not as high as the launch console but it was still existant for the SAME reason RRoD. 

So until this console is at least a year a a half old than i just play it and wait to see if one say she'll spit in my face with the RRoD, until them i thoroughlly enjoy my 360.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Jasper definitely helped with that situation(not to say that there are no 360's that still do it). Its gone down significantly since its '05 launch.
> 
> Also, i don't know why people argue about the graphics on both systems, they look exactly the same, geez.



I find it funny with the major revisions to the 360 that the size hasn't shrunk. I'm not sure how much profit Microsoft is making on each console, maybe it's fine. But Sony has done it with every gen and especially with the cost of this gen it makes complete sense. Now that the PS3 Slim is out, MS might reveal one?


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 9, 2009)

How is the web browser on here? My parents have a 40" 1080p lcd in there room, and wanted to get this for them. Is it similar to firefox on pc? Can you stream music and such from pandora or similar sites?

Also, how is the quality of upconverted dvds?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I find it funny with the major revisions to the 360 that the size hasn't shrunk. I'm not sure how much profit Microsoft is making on each console, maybe it's fine. But Sony has done it with every gen and especially with the cost of this gen it makes complete sense. Now that the PS3 Slim is out, MS might reveal one?



MS were selling the original ones at a loss, so they're probably making a profit at last now.

I've been wondering if a slim 360 is in the works myself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> How is the web browser on here? My parents have a 40" 1080p lcd in there room, and wanted to get this for them. Is it similar to firefox on pc? Can you stream music and such from pandora or similar sites?
> 
> Also, how is the quality of upconverted dvds?



Web browsers seems similar to FF, plug in a USB Mouse/Keyboard and you wont notice much difference than a comp when surfing with it. I never tried Pandora with my PS3, but I would assume so, I was watching youtube vids without a problem.

DVD quality also seems great.



Mussels said:


> MS were selling the original ones at a loss, so they're probably making a profit at last now.
> 
> I've been wondering if a slim 360 is in the works myself.



It would only make sense to make one. I was thinking they were taking a loss off the bat like PS3 (and now like PS3 slim). It would make sense to go with power power efficient hardware given the heat issue track record.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 9, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> How is the web browser on here? My parents have a 40" 1080p lcd in there room, and wanted to get this for them. Is it similar to firefox on pc? Can you stream music and such from pandora or similar sites?
> 
> Also, how is the quality of upconverted dvds?



Yes, Pandora works. Although the browser is not as good as using one on a computer. It kinda feels like a cross between a mobile browser and a desktop browser, with more of a lean towards desktop.

As far as upconversion, it's better than most standalone upconverting players.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 10, 2009)

Rumour mill is working overtime with reports of a 250 gig Ps3 on the way in October ill believe it when i see it. 

http://www.itwire.com/content/view/27627/532/


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Rumour mill is working overtime with reports of a 250 gig Ps3 on the way in October ill believe it when i see it.
> 
> http://www.itwire.com/content/view/27627/532/



you can get 640GB 2.5" drives, so they can come out with bigger ones at their whim.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 10, 2009)

i got a 250gb Slim 

well i made it that way, but yeah i saw the 640gb on engadget sooo tempting even though i really would never use half of that haha


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2009)

120GB enough for me. although would like to try a faster one than a 5400RPM though.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2009)

AsRock said:


> 120GB enough for me. although would like to try a faster one than a 5400RPM though.



I have a 7200RPM 120GB drive in mine. Not really any difference in speed.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2009)

Havnt seen any compelling reason to buy the slim but good to see things are going well for Sony sales wise.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Havnt seen any compelling reason to buy the slim but good to see things are going well for Sony sales wise.



You already got a PS3? If so I agree, no need to rush out and pick up the slim, but if you don't it's a very good deal.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 11, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> How is this being a fanboy stating facts? haha
> 
> shadowrun
> Raven Squad
> ...



Well, there are a couple of PS3 exclusive games like Metal Gear Solid 4, Gran Turismo, Resistance, God of War 3 and Warhawk (lol).

The only one I'd like to have in the PC is God of War 3, though.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I have a 7200RPM 120GB drive in mine. Not really any difference in speed.



Yeah did not think there would be much difference. I was thinking of picking up a small 120GB ( or closest as possible ) as i don't need any more than a 120GB in it..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 11, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Well, there are a couple of PS3 exclusive games like Metal Gear Solid 4, Gran Turismo, Resistance, God of War 3 and Warhawk (lol).
> 
> The only one I'd like to have in the PC is God of War 3, though.



i was stating that no ps3 exclusives come to PC, its only the 360 ones that do.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i was stating that no ps3 exclusives come to PC, its only the 360 ones that do.



Another thing that had me picking up a PS3..


----------

